# Brexit, referendum in UK per uscire dall'UE. Cosa ne pensate?



## Louis Gara (12 Giugno 2016)

Il 23 giugno 2016 nel Regno Unito si vota per il referendum per uscire dall'Unione Europea, il Brexit. L'uscita dall'UE sarebbe il passo finale di un rapporto, quello tra UK e UE, mai sbocciato. Basti pensare alla mancata adozione della moneta unica, o ai vari protocolli attraverso i quali il Regno Unito ha presto le distanze da alcune politiche dell'Unione.

I sondaggi più recenti riportano risultati differenti, ma pare che gli euroscettici siano in leggero vantaggio.

Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Giugno 2016)

Magari, una delle strade necessarie perchè si avveri una vera unione dell'UE è l'uscita degli Uk.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Magari, una delle strade necessarie perchè si avveri una vera unione dell'UE è l'uscita degli Uk.



Sono d'accordo.

Poi hanno avuto già quello che volevano, adesso se escono non voglio vedere Cameron diaz andare a Bruxelles a ritrattare di nuovo.

Comunque, attenzione. La Scozia è un paese molto positivo con la UE. Rischiano di fare un altro referendum per uscire dalla UK e poi entrare nella UE.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Magari, una delle strade necessarie perchè si avveri una vera unione dell'UE è l'uscita degli Uk.



E invece no. Tanto all'UE non cambia nulla, anzi diventano/diventiamo solo più deboli. Non sarà mica per l'uscita del Regno Unito che l'unione si mette a cambiare impostazione.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (12 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E invece no. Tanto all'UE non cambia nulla, anzi diventano/diventiamo solo più deboli. Non sarà mica per l'uscita del Regno Unito che l'unione si mette a cambiare impostazione.



D'accordo. Anzi, può aprire una reazione a catena con effetti imprevedibili.


----------



## vota DC (12 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E invece no. Tanto all'UE non cambia nulla, anzi diventano/diventiamo solo più deboli. Non sarà mica per l'uscita del Regno Unito che l'unione si mette a cambiare impostazione.



Gente fuori dall'euro stava dettando la politica economica a chi era dentro l'euro.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (12 Giugno 2016)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Gente fuori dall'euro stava dettando la politica economica a chi era dentro l'euro.



? Gli inglesi? Magari fosse così. Gli unici con i cechi a non firmare il fiscal compact


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (12 Giugno 2016)

Beati loro che usciranno da questo inutile costrutto che è l'europa...


----------



## Tobi (21 Giugno 2016)

Altre opinioni in merito?


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Giugno 2016)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Beati loro che usciranno da questo inutile costrutto che è l'europa...



Ma inutile cosa che grazie al libero scambio di merce e forza lavoro, molti italiani sono riusciti a trovare lavoro all'estero, altrimenti sarebbero stati disoccupati in Italia. Senza contare l'erasmus per i studienti universitari

Se L'Italia è piena di corrotti mafiosi che hanno gestito male il paese. Non è certo colpa di Bruxelles. Tra l'altro, nessuno ha costretto l'Italia ad avere l'Euro. Potevano benissimo tenersi la lira come molti paesi ancora oggi hanno la loro valuta.

Che l'Unione Europeo ha cose negative, ovviamente, sono d'accordo. Ma il mondo non è perfetto. Non ci si può solo attaccare alle cose negative e gridare complotti.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma inutile cosa che grazie al libero scambio di merce e forza lavoro, molti italiani sono riusciti a trovare lavoro all'estero, altrimenti sarebbero stati disoccupati in Italia. Senza contare l'erasmus per i studienti universitari
> 
> Se L'Italia è piena di corrotti mafiosi che hanno gestito male il paese. Non è certo colpa di Bruxelles. Tra l'altro, nessuno ha costretto l'Italia ad avere l'Euro. Potevano benissimo tenersi la lira come molti paesi ancora oggi hanno la loro valuta.
> 
> Che l'Unione Europeo ha cose negative, ovviamente, sono d'accordo. Ma il mondo non è perfetto. Non ci si può solo attaccare alle cose negative e gridare complotti.



Beh però è vero che su alcune questioni sembra non gli interessi proprio. Prima tra tutti la questione immigrati.

Ovviamente più di tanto non possono fare perchè non ne hanno l'autorità, ecco perchè gli Stati Uniti d'Europa seppur sembri un'idea fuori dal mondo avrebbe tanti vantaggi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Giugno 2016)

Comunque quando in futuro chiameranno "sciacalli" quelli di destra per qualsiasi cosa, prima ripensate al modo in cui gli europeisti hanno USATO una tragedia compiuta da un pazzo


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (21 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma inutile cosa che grazie al libero scambio di merce e forza lavoro, molti italiani sono riusciti a trovare lavoro all'estero, altrimenti sarebbero stati disoccupati in Italia. Senza contare l'erasmus per i studienti universitari
> 
> Se L'Italia è piena di corrotti mafiosi che hanno gestito male il paese. Non è certo colpa di Bruxelles. Tra l'altro, nessuno ha costretto l'Italia ad avere l'Euro. Potevano benissimo tenersi la lira come molti paesi ancora oggi hanno la loro valuta.
> 
> Che l'Unione Europeo ha cose negative, ovviamente, sono d'accordo. Ma il mondo non è perfetto. Non ci si può solo attaccare alle cose negative e gridare complotti.



Quindi i grandi "vantaggi" di quasi sessant'anni di integrazione europea sarebbero l'erasmus e la libertà di scappare da questo paese? 

Davvero sei disposto a sorvolare sulle assurdità europee e sul costante tentativo di smantellare le conquiste sociali del dopoguerra semplicemente per farti due esami a barcellona?

Per la cronaca, peraltro, non mi pare che nessuno abbia mai votato per entrare nell'unione o abbia scelto di adottare l'euro al posto della lira... E non dico questo perché avrebbe vinto il no - atteso che gli italiani non hanno più la schiena dritta dai tempi degli antichi romani - ma per sottolineare che l'europa considera il diritto di voto un inutile orpello con cui - purtroppo - ogni tanto occorre confrontarsi (difatti in diversi paesi dove i cittadini si erano pronunciati contro l'adesione ai trattati di Maasticht e Nizza, i referendum sono stati rifatti l'anno successivo).

Inoltre, ti pare normale che la ragione principale che spingerà molti inglesi a votare SI non sarà la consapevolezza di fare parte di un grande progetto europeo o la fiducia nell'operato (passato e futuro) delle sue istituzioni ma - semplicemente - la PAURA di cosa accadrebbe nel caso di uscita dall'unione? Sono mesi che i soloni filoeuropeisti di mezzo mondo evocano a reti unificate scenari apocalittici, miseria e invasioni di cavallette nel caso in cui l'Inghilterra scelga di andarsene... Orwell - ironia della sorte - era britannico, c'è solo da sperare che molti suoi compatrioti abbiano spento la tv ed acceso il cervello...


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Giugno 2016)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Quindi i grandi "vantaggi" di quasi sessant'anni di integrazione europea sarebbero l'erasmus e la libertà di scappare da questo paese?
> 
> Davvero sei disposto a sorvolare sulle assurdità europee e sul costante tentativo di smantellare le conquiste sociali del dopoguerra semplicemente per farti due esami a barcellona?
> 
> ...



Chiaramente no. Io ho solo detto le cose che mi venivano a mente. Ma l'unione europea serve a tenere la pace, non è che siccome 50 non c'è guerra in europa allora vuol dire che non ci sarà più. Il fatto che i paesi siano dipendenti da loro, fa si che le probabilità di una possibile guerra siano di meno. Lo scambio di merci e non controlli alle frontiere sono stati importanti per le aziende nel mercato interno.

Tra l'altro molti criticano l'integrazione dei paesi dell'EST, quando si è stato uno sbaglio ma fino ad un certo punto. Se fai si che questi paesi escono dal comunismo e diventano più ricchi, vuol dire evitare ondate di immgrazione in futuro." Se stanno bene loro allora non vengono da noi". 

Tu mi dice che i filieuropisti usano la paura.. perché i antieuropisti no?? Foto di sciame di Immgrati, come se poi la UK si accolla tanti immigrati. Falso. Perché i paesi che si stanno accollando più profughi sono la Svezia e la Germania (per capital) mentre per paese non è manco nella top 5, nonostante sia un paese di 60 mln di abitanti.

L'UK non è mai stato parte di questa integrazione, ed secondo me, se vogliono possono pure andarsene. Hanno avuto già avuti parecchi accordi vantaggiosi per loro, accordi che altri paesi non hanno avuto. Della serie mi prendo solo le cose che voglio io.


----------



## juventino (22 Giugno 2016)

Voglio sperare che i britannici non siano così folli ed autolesionisti. È vero QUESTA Unione Europea non va assolutanente bene ed avrebbe bisogni di enormi cambiamenti, ma pensare di andararsene così su due piedi è da pazzi.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Giugno 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Voglio sperare che i britannici non siano così folli ed autolesionisti. È vero QUESTA Unione Europea non va assolutanente bene ed avrebbe bisogni di enormi cambiamenti, ma pensare di andararsene così su due piedi è da pazzi.



Altrochè. Ora come ora sono quasi alla pari come percentuali ma prima di questa storia prevalevano (e di abbastanza) i "secessionisti".


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (22 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Chiaramente no. Io ho solo detto le cose che mi venivano a mente. Ma l'unione europea serve a tenere la pace, non è che siccome 50 non c'è guerra in europa allora vuol dire che non ci sarà più. Il fatto che i paesi siano dipendenti da loro, fa si che le probabilità di una possibile guerra siano di meno. Lo scambio di merci e non controlli alle frontiere sono stati importanti per le aziende nel mercato interno.
> 
> Tra l'altro molti criticano l'integrazione dei paesi dell'EST, quando si è stato uno sbaglio ma fino ad un certo punto. Se fai si che questi paesi escono dal comunismo e diventano più ricchi, vuol dire evitare ondate di immgrazione in futuro." Se stanno bene loro allora non vengono da noi".
> 
> ...



Non sono d'accordo, per quanto apprezzi il fatto che argomenti con passione le tue convinzioni...

Quanto all'assenza di guerre in europa, in realtà mi pare che le stesse si siano semplicemente spostate (a volte neanche di tanto)... il fatto che non si combattano più fisicamente sul suolo europeo non vuol dire che l'europa non le abbia fomentate o persino combattute, spesso per favorire gli interessi di alcuni stati membri a discapito di altri...

Due esempi tra i più recenti:

In Ucraina (che peraltro suolo europeo è), dove l'europa ha avallato nel 2014 un colpo di stato (anche se nella neolingua si deve parlare di gloriosa rivoluzione di piazza madain), il paese è spaccato in due e si spara ancora nel totale silenzio dei media... 

Nel 2011 la Francia, fregandose altamente delle conseguenze economiche, di instabilità e migratorie - che tanto si sarebbero riversate su altri paesi (leggi l'Italia) - e senza neanche preoccuparsi di discuterne in seno all'unione di cui farebbe parte, ha bombardato la Libia con le conseguenze che tutti oggi conosciamo... 

Concordo con te sul libero scambio di merci tra i paesi europei, ma tale vantaggio era già garantito dalla CEE, che aveva come principale finalità quella di realizzare un progetto di integrazione economica tra gli stati membri e che - dunque - si preoccupava di questioni eminentemente pratiche e quindi utili, senza alcuna velleità di creare delle istituzioni politiche comuni come la UE (istituzioni rivelatesi poi lontane anni luce dai bisogni concreti dei cittadini europei).

Sicuramente, infine, l'UK ha sempre voluto tenere un piede al di fuori dell'unione, non so quanto per lungimiranza o quanto per tradizione, ma stiamo comunque parlando di un popolo che non conosce invasione dai tempi dei normanni, che è stato a capo del più grande impero della storia dell'uomo, che per primo si è dato una sorta di Costituzione scritta e che ha decollato il proprio re un secolo prima dei francesi... Non ce li vedo proprio a recitare il ruolo di comparse in un'europa sempre più a guida tedesca, anche nel caso in cui decidano di rimanere...


----------



## Sir Pilade (22 Giugno 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## beleno (22 Giugno 2016)

Spero vivamente che UK non lasci l'Europa. Ci sono molte cose che non vanno, la speranza è che ci sia un cambiamento, non che l'unione perda pezzi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Giugno 2016)

Spero escano da questa costruzione criminale che è l'unione europea indicando la via a molti altri..
Appena usciranno spiccheranno economicamente il volo come avvenne quando uscirono dalla SME


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Giugno 2016)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Quindi i grandi "vantaggi" di quasi sessant'anni di integrazione europea sarebbero l'erasmus e la libertà di scappare da questo paese?
> 
> Davvero sei disposto a sorvolare sulle assurdità europee e sul costante tentativo di smantellare le conquiste sociali del dopoguerra semplicemente per farti due esami a barcellona?
> 
> ...



ah, qualcuno che ragiona c'è allora, meno male


----------



## patriots88 (22 Giugno 2016)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Beati loro che usciranno da questo inutile costrutto che è l'europa...



eh certo

beati loro che dall'uscita deriverà una perdita econimica per loro abbastanza importante, ma alla gente importa solo non essere obbligati ad accogliere i migranti.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Giugno 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> eh certo
> 
> beati loro che *dall'uscita deriverà una perdita econimica *per loro abbastanza importante, ma alla gente importa solo non essere obbligati ad accogliere i migranti.



non sta scritto da nessuna parte


----------



## vota DC (22 Giugno 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Voglio sperare che i britannici non siano così folli ed autolesionisti. È vero QUESTA Unione Europea non va assolutanente bene ed avrebbe bisogni di enormi cambiamenti, ma pensare di andararsene così su due piedi è da pazzi.



C'è anche la tenuta del paese. Gli inglesi non vogliono stare con gli scozzesi, ma Cameron ha deciso di mettere mano nelle tasche degli inglesi per convincere gli scozzesi (tra l'altro ingannandoli dato che aveva promesso di più) a restare. L'uscita dalla UE sarebbe il pretesto ideale per dividersi.


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2016)

Non sono un complottista, ma l'omicidio di Jo Cox (per mano del nazzzzzzzista, ROTFL) a pochi giorni dal voto l'ho trovato abbastanza strano.

Ed infatti la tendenza ora sembra cambiata. Sono in vantaggio i favorevoli all'euro.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Non sono un complottista*, ma l'omicidio di Jo Cox (per mano del nazzzzzzzista, ROTFL) a pochi giorni dal voto l'ho trovato abbastanza strano.
> 
> Ed infatti la tendenza ora sembra cambiata. Sono in vantaggio i favorevoli all'euro.



Mh. 

Però in effetti avrebbe senso.


----------



## Aragorn (23 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non sono un complottista, ma l'omicidio di Jo Cox (per mano del nazzzzzzzista, ROTFL) a pochi giorni dal voto l'ho trovato abbastanza strano.
> 
> Ed infatti la tendenza ora sembra cambiata. Sono in vantaggio i favorevoli all'euro.



Ho pensato la stessa identica cosa, sarò ridicolo e paranoico ma non riesco a non pensar male. D'altronde stiamo parlando di uno degli argomenti più scottanti degli ultimi decenni e da cui dipende il destino della stessa UE, scommetto che nel corso della storia i poteri forti hanno sacrificato vite innocenti per molto meno.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (23 Giugno 2016)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> non sta scritto da nessuna parte



Eh, ma lo hanno detto alla tivvvvvvvù... quindi dev'essere vero per forza...

Poi che ci siano diversi premi nobel per l'economia (tra cui Krugman, Friedman, Stigliz e Sen) che dicono che l'euro (ed in particolare l'unione monetaria da cui almeno gli inglesi hanno già avuto l'intelligenza tenersi fuori) è una schifezza chissenefrega... mica ho tempo di leggere ed informarmi io...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Chiaramente no. Io ho solo detto le cose che mi venivano a mente. Ma l'unione europea serve a tenere la pace, non è che siccome 50 non c'è guerra in europa allora vuol dire che non ci sarà più. Il fatto che i paesi siano dipendenti da loro, fa si che le probabilità di una possibile guerra siano di meno. Lo scambio di merci e non controlli alle frontiere sono stati importanti per le aziende nel mercato interno.
> 
> Tra l'altro molti criticano l'integrazione dei paesi dell'EST, quando si è stato uno sbaglio ma fino ad un certo punto. Se fai si che questi paesi escono dal comunismo e diventano più ricchi, vuol dire evitare ondate di immgrazione in futuro." Se stanno bene loro allora non vengono da noi".
> 
> ...


Ne hai fatto un discorso commerciale; e da questo punto di vista siamo d'accordo. Libero scambio, ok.
Ma perché l'Unione Europea deve decidere l'indirizzo economico di tutti i paesi? Cioè un indirizzo economico ultraliberista, votato al pareggio di bilancio, al risanamento del deficit, ad un forzoso mantenimento dell'inflazione, oltre alla proibizione di stampare moneta per gli stati e quindi all'impossibilità di svalutazione competitiva. 
Perché l'Europa deve liberalizzare tutto il settore finanziario e quando altrove combinano macelli inenarabili (crisi del 2008 negli Usa), il resto del mondo ci deve andare di mezzo? 
Ah, e per quanto riguarda ciò che c'è di sano nel libero scambio, anche su quello stiamo per eliminare quel po' di buono che c'è col TTIP. No, quest'Europa proprio non mi piace. Io tifo per il Brexit, affinché anche gli altri paesi si sveglino.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Chiaramente no. Io ho solo detto le cose che mi venivano a mente. Ma *l'unione europea serve a tenere la pace*, non è che siccome 50 non c'è guerra in europa allora vuol dire che non ci sarà più. Il fatto che i paesi siano dipendenti da loro, fa si che le probabilità di una possibile guerra siano di meno. Lo scambio di merci e non controlli alle frontiere sono stati importanti per le aziende nel mercato interno.
> 
> Tra l'altro molti criticano l'integrazione dei paesi dell'EST, quando si è stato uno sbaglio ma fino ad un certo punto. *Se fai si che questi paesi escono dal comunismo e diventano più ricchi, vuol dire evitare ondate di immgrazione in futuro*." Se stanno bene loro allora non vengono da noi".



Punto 1, non c'è la pace perché c'è l'UE..è l'UE che esiste perché c'è pace...stai certo che se si creassero condizioni di guerra non sarebbe certo essere parte dell'Ue a fermare i conflitti..e comunque le guerre mondiali tra nazioni evolute sono ormai retaggi del passato, nessun paese importante oggi comincerebbe una guerra contro un altro, MAI..a prescindere dall'UE..infatti se noti non ci sono manco conflitti tra gli altri grandi stati nonostante non siano nell'Unione, quindi questa motivazione è una cavolata

Il secondo punto: non hai capito come funziona l'UE..l'integrazione di quei paesi serve a facilitare enormemente la possibilità di reperire manodopera a basso costo e contemporaneamente impedire che in quei paesi economie più "ballerine" svantaggino le altre nazioni Europee..non è che in quei paesi arriveranno mai ad un vero benessere quindi gli immigrati ci saranno sempre..specie la feccia..anche perché molti li considerano utili qui da noi (cosa non vera ma ormai divenuta un mantra che non può essere messo in discussione)

L'UE è una gran porcata, soprattutto l'Euro era un fallimento annunciato e infatti sta portando l'economia di un continente al collasso insieme alle folli regole di politica economica imposte da Bruxelles


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ne hai fatto un discorso commerciale; e da questo punto di vista siamo d'accordo. Libero scambio, ok.
> Ma perché l'Unione Europea deve decidere l'indirizzo economico di tutti i paesi? Cioè un indirizzo economico ultraliberista, votato al pareggio di bilancio, al risanamento del deficit, ad un forzoso mantenimento dell'inflazione, oltre alla proibizione di stampare moneta per gli stati e quindi all'impossibilità di svalutazione competitiva.
> Perché l'Europa deve liberalizzare tutto il settore finanziario e quando altrove combinano macelli inenarabili (crisi del 2008 negli Usa), il resto del mondo ci deve andare di mezzo?
> Ah, e per quanto riguarda ciò che c'è di sano nel libero scambio, anche su quello stiamo per eliminare quel po' di buono che c'è col TTIP. No, quest'Europa proprio non mi piace. Io tifo per il Brexit, affinché anche gli altri paesi si sveglino.



Ma sono d'accordo sul fatto che il progetto non è rosa e fiori. Ci sono molti buchi. Ad esempio l'Euro troppo presto, i troppi poteri della Merkel e Germania ecc. Bisognerebbe avere un presidente che è votato dai cittadini UE.

Per quanto riguarda il pareggio di Bilancio. Cosa succederebbe se un paese potesse fare quello che vorrebbe nella bilancia dei pagamenti. Il pareggio di Bialncio è fatto per far si che ogni paese sia nella stessa "situazione" altrimenti un paese smette di importnare ed esporta e basta, in questo modo danneggia gli altri paesi che hanno necessita di esportare.A me questo non sempre per nulla liberazzione mi sembra un forte controllo da parte delle istituzioni governative. Poi tu mi parli della valuta. Ma guarda che nessuno ha imposto l'Euro ha nessuno. Io non capisco perché tutti continuano a tirare fuori sta storia. L'Euro potevi decidere di avere oppure no.Tra l'altro per avere l'Euro ci sono delle fasi da seguire tra l'altro avere il debito pubblico del 60% massimo. Insomma bisognava avere i conti in ordine per prendersi la moneta. Cosa che Italia e co non avevano. L'Italia poteva benissimo non accettare la moneta e ricevere una accordo parallelo come Svezia, UK ecc.Ci sono molti che non hanno l'euro. 

Per quanto riguarda il TTIP non mi sono informato tanto ergo non posso dire nulla a riguarda. Ma ripeto io sono d'accordo che col progetto ha molti buchi ma dare la colpa alla UE su tutto, mi sembra tipo i complottismi come i paesi del mediooriene o i paesi africani che non si sono sviluppati in 60 anni per colpa degli USA ed Europa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma sono d'accordo sul fatto che il progetto non è rosa e fiori. Ci sono molti buchi. Ad esempio l'Euro troppo presto, i troppi poteri della Merkel e Germania ecc. Bisognerebbe avere un presidente che è votato dai cittadini UE.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il pareggio di Bilancio. Cosa succederebbe se un paese potesse fare quello che vorrebbe nella bilancia dei pagamenti. Il pareggio di Bialncio è fatto per far si che ogni paese sia nella stessa "situazione" altrimenti un paese smette di importnare ed esporta e basta, in questo modo danneggia gli altri paesi che hanno necessita di esportare.A me questo non sempre per nulla liberazzione mi sembra un forte controllo da parte delle istituzioni governative. Poi tu mi parli della valuta. Ma guarda che nessuno ha imposto l'Euro ha nessuno. Io non capisco perché tutti continuano a tirare fuori sta storia. L'Euro potevi decidere di avere oppure no.Tra l'altro per avere l'Euro ci sono delle fasi da seguire tra l'altro avere il debito pubblico del 60% massimo. Insomma bisognava avere i conti in ordine per prendersi la moneta. Cosa che Italia e co non avevano. L'Italia poteva benissimo non accettare la moneta e ricevere una accordo parallelo come Svezia, UK ecc.Ci sono molti che non hanno l'euro.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il TTIP non mi sono informato tanto ergo non posso dire nulla a riguarda. Ma ripeto io sono d'accordo che col progetto ha molti buchi ma dare la colpa alla UE su tutto, mi sembra tipo i complottismi come i paesi del mediooriene o i paesi africani che non si sono sviluppati in 60 anni per colpa degli USA ed Europa.


Nessuno Stato può essere seriamente in pareggio di bilancio. Sono d'accordo che questo debito non debba crescere esponenzialmente, ma è impossibile pretendere che tutti gli Stati siano in pareggio di bilancio, imponendolo, tra l'altro, come una misura forzosa. Non esiste crescita economica senza debito, perché le entrate dello stato dipendono dalla spesa e se tu riduci la spesa, entrate non ne hai più. Ripeto: sono d'accordo che questi debiti non debbano crescere esponenzialmente, ma, nel caso, sarebbe poi lo stato interessato a rendere conto del suo debito. Non esiste che una presunta Unione europea decida a tavolino la bilancia economica di tutti i paesi al suo interno. E questo non lo dico così, perché mi sono svegliato io stamattina, lo dicono fior di economisti e lo dicono i fatti, dato che la crescita economica europea è pressoché irrilevante. 
Per quanto riguarda l'entrata nell'Euro: beh, mi sembra che non abbiano deciso i cittadini, ma i governi.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nessuno Stato può essere seriamente in pareggio di bilancio. Sono d'accordo che questo debito non debba crescere esponenzialmente, ma è impossibile pretendere che tutti gli Stati siano in pareggio di bilancio, imponendolo, tra l'altro, come una misura forzosa. Non esiste crescita economica senza debito, perché le entrate dello stato dipendono dalla spesa e se tu riduci la spesa, entrate non ne hai più. Ripeto: sono d'accordo che questi debiti non debbano crescere esponenzialmente, ma, nel caso, sarebbe poi lo stato interessato a rendere conto del suo debito. Non esiste che una presunta Unione europea decida a tavolino la bilancia economica di tutti i paesi al suo interno. E questo non lo dico così, perché mi sono svegliato io stamattina, lo dicono fior di economisti e lo dicono i fatti, dato che la crescita economica europea è pressoché irrilevante.
> Per quanto riguarda l'entrata nell'Euro: beh, mi sembra che non abbiano deciso i cittadini, ma i governi.



Concordo. Il debito è vitale.

E come si combatte il debito? semplicissimo, con una inflazione mirata il debito è sostenibilissimo. Ma non ci vuole un genio a capirlo.

Ma perchè non si può alzare troppo l' inflazione? anche solo di un 3-4% l' anno?
Perchè chi decide o può influire è chi hai il capitale, e in caso di inflazione annua del 3-4% solo chi ha del capitale ci rimette. 

La menano tanto che non si riesce a raggiungere il 2% annuo di inflazione, ma suvvia, non abbiamo l' anello al naso, è semplice come bere un bicchiere d' acqua farla alzare, penso su questo siamo tutti d' accordo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Giugno 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Concordo. Il debito è vitale.
> 
> E come si combatte il debito? semplicissimo, con una inflazione mirata il debito è sostenibilissimo. Ma non ci vuole un genio a capirlo.
> 
> ...


Io ho parlato di debito pubblico, ma l'inflazione è un altro caposaldo della politica economica dell'UE. 
Non è l'inflazione ad essere negativa, come ci vogliono far credere, ma l'iperinflazione, tipo quella di Weimar. Un'inflazione che si attesti, come hai detto tu, sul 3-4% è salutare, sintomo di un'economia in crescita; e guarda caso cosa impone Maastricht? Impone che l'inflazione non vada oltre l’1,5% rispetto al tasso medio dei tre paesi con minor inflazione: una corsa al ribasso praticamente.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io ho parlato di debito pubblico, ma l'inflazione è un altro caposaldo della politica economica dell'UE.
> Non è l'inflazione ad essere negativa, come ci vogliono far credere, ma l'iperinflazione, tipo quella di Weimar. Un'inflazione che si attesti, come hai detto tu, sul 3-4% è salutare, sintomo di un'economia in crescita; e guarda caso cosa impone Maastricht? Impone che l'inflazione non vada oltre l’1,5% rispetto al tasso medio dei tre paesi con minor inflazione: una corsa al ribasso praticamente.



Si, ma perchè l' inflazione non la fanno salire?

Perchè un inflazione reale del 2/3/4 % all' anno, sai quanto toglie dai grandi capitali nel giro di 10 anni?

E se tieni conto che la maggior parte della ricchezza mondiale è concentrata in pochissime persone, qualche milione, ed essi stessi son quelli che a tavolino posso decidere se farla salire, arrivi da solo a capire come funziona. IMHO


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Giugno 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si, ma perchè l' inflazione non la fanno salire?
> 
> Perchè un inflazione reale del 2/3/4 % all' anno, sai quanto toglie dai grandi capitali nel giro di 10 anni?
> 
> E se tieni conto che la maggior parte della ricchezza mondiale è concentrata in pochissime persone, qualche milione, ed essi stessi son quelli che a tavolino posso decidere se farla salire, arrivi da solo a capire come funziona. IMHO


Naturalmente, perché a comandare in Europa, con politiche ultraliberiste, sono le lobby, esattamente come negli USA. Il popolo deve accontentarsi di ciò che resta di queste politiche. Certo, non patiamo la fame, ma si potrebbe stare molto meglio.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Naturalmente, perché a comandare in Europa, con politiche ultraliberiste, sono le lobby, esattamente come negli USA. Il popolo deve accontentarsi di ciò che resta di queste politiche. Certo, non patiamo la fame, ma si potrebbe stare molto meglio.



Il declino in Italia è iniziato negli anni 70, certo si stava bene anche negli anni 80/90/00 ma il vero boom c'è stato solo dal 60 al 70, dal 70 ha iniziato lentamente il declino economico.

Chi come me è nato molto dopo, ovviamente lo sa per racconti dei nonni, ma cosi è andata.

Il vero periodo d'oro è stato nei sessanta, ed infatti l' inflazione era parecchia, ma almeno nelle mie zone ha permesso di costruire ville a due piani anche agli operai.


----------



## DannySa (23 Giugno 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il declino in Italia è iniziato negli anni 70, certo si stava bene anche negli anni 80/90/00 ma il vero boom c'è stato solo dal 60 al 70, dal 70 ha iniziato lentamente il declino economico.
> 
> Chi come me è nato molto dopo, ovviamente lo sa per racconti dei nonni, ma cosi è andata.
> 
> Il vero periodo d'oro è stato nei sessanta, ed infatti l' inflazione era parecchia, ma almeno nelle mie zone ha permesso di costruire ville a due piani anche agli operai.



Concordo, chi ha una casa costruita negli anni sessanta non ha problemi, sia chi aveva parenti benestanti sia che ci fosse una famiglia di contadini, (anche ville/case a due piani) con giardino e in zone tranquille.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Giugno 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il declino in Italia è iniziato negli anni 70, certo si stava bene anche negli anni 80/90/00 ma il vero boom c'è stato solo dal 60 al 70, dal 70 ha iniziato lentamente il declino economico.
> 
> Chi come me è nato molto dopo, ovviamente lo sa per racconti dei nonni, ma cosi è andata.
> 
> Il vero periodo d'oro è stato nei sessanta, ed infatti l' inflazione era parecchia, ma almeno nelle mie zone ha permesso di costruire ville a due piani anche agli operai.



Comunque il crollo verticale è avvenuto dall'entrata dell'euro in poi, nel giro di pochi mesi ogni lavoratore italiano si è visto praticamente dimezzare il proprio reddito, contemporaneamente è subentrato il precariato ed è venuta a mancare la via d'uscita della pensione, 
per esempio la disoccupazione giovanile era già un fattore importante, ma era sostenibile dalle famiglie finche non sono subentrati i primi tre fattori che ho citato.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Giugno 2016)

Il principale problema dell'UE rimane comunque la mancata parificazione delle politiche fiscali e del Welfare,

in particolare riguardo all'Italia siamo l'unico paese senza reddito di sussistenza e abbiamo una fiscalità sproporzionata rispetto al resto d'Europa e ai servizi che ci vengono offerti.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nessuno Stato può essere seriamente in pareggio di bilancio. Sono d'accordo che questo debito non debba crescere esponenzialmente, ma è impossibile pretendere che tutti gli Stati siano in pareggio di bilancio, imponendolo, tra l'altro, come una misura forzosa. Non esiste crescita economica senza debito, perché le entrate dello stato dipendono dalla spesa e se tu riduci la spesa, entrate non ne hai più. Ripeto: sono d'accordo che questi debiti non debbano crescere esponenzialmente, ma, nel caso, sarebbe poi lo stato interessato a rendere conto del suo debito. Non esiste che una presunta Unione europea decida a tavolino la bilancia economica di tutti i paesi al suo interno. E questo non lo dico così, perché mi sono svegliato io stamattina, lo dicono fior di economisti e lo dicono i fatti, dato che la crescita economica europea è pressoché irrilevante.
> *Per quanto riguarda l'entrata nell'Euro: beh, mi sembra che non abbiano deciso i cittadini, ma i governi.*



Eh no, forse In Italia. Ma non in Danimarca, Svezia e UK che hanno fatto un referendum prima.La Danimarca e Svezia tra l'altro oltre a tenersi la propria moneta si è anche tenuta una politica di immigrazione propria.

Questa storia dell'UE che decide tutte è una leggenda metropolitana. Posso darti ragione sulla questione della bilancia dei pagamenti che non ci deve essere eccedenza. Ma per quanto riguarda la svalutazione e valutazione della moneta, è chiaro che sei hai deciso di avere l'euro sei costretto a seguire le leggi della BCE. Ma paesi come la Svezia, ad esempio, non è costretta a stare dietro a Francoforte proprio perché hanno deciso di tenersi la propria moneta.

La UE non ha costretto l'Italia ad adottare l'EURO.Forse è il caso di domandare a Prodi. in Danimarca prima di dare la sovranità a qualcosa, la costituzione dice che bisogna fare un referendum. Cosi è stato per L'euro cosi è stato per una serie di area politiche come appunta politica di immigrazione ed anche EUROPOL. Ed infatti la Danimarca non farà parte della Polizia europol proprio perche hanno detto di no a dicembre in un referendum.


Evidentemente in Italia la costituzione non dice che quando bisogna dare la propria sovranità ad un'altra istituzione, è necessario il referendum. Ed è per questo che il governo ha detto si All'euro senza chiederlo al popolo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Eh no, forse In Italia. Ma non in Danimarca, Svezia e UK che hanno fatto un referendum prima.La Danimarca e Svezia tra l'altro oltre a tenersi la propria moneta si è anche tenuta una politica di immigrazione propria.
> 
> Questa storia dell'UE che decide tutte è una leggenda metropolitana. Posso darti ragione sulla questione della bilancia dei pagamenti che non ci deve essere eccedenza. Ma per quanto riguarda la svalutazione e valutazione della moneta, è chiaro che sei hai deciso di avere l'euro sei costretto a seguire le leggi della BCE. Ma paesi come la Svezia, ad esempio, non è costretta a stare dietro a Francoforte proprio perché hanno deciso di tenersi la propria moneta.
> 
> ...


Ho capito, l'Europa non ci ha buttati dentro a forza, ma, infatti, io me la prendo con i nostri governi e col loro servilismo, tale da farci accettare supinamente delle condizioni folli dettate da Maastricht. Hai ragione, quelle erano le condizioni dell'Europa, ma noi non le dovevamo accettare e se la Gran Bretagna uscirà li invidierò molto, sperando che inneschino una reazione a catena nella quale possa rientrare anche il nostro paese.


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2016)

Remain ovviamente in vantaggio: 52 a 48.

Provate ad indovinare a chi dedicheranno la vittoria...


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Giugno 2016)

Certo che ribaltare i sondaggi per colpa di uno squilibrato, gli elettori inglesi sono veramente delle capre


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Giugno 2016)

Vediamo non è ancora ufficiale. Ma se rimangono GODO.


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Certo che ribaltare i sondaggi per colpa di uno squilibrato, gli elettori inglesi sono veramente delle capre



Guarda caso...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (23 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Remain ovviamente in vantaggio: 52 a 48.
> 
> Provate ad indovinare a chi dedicheranno la vittoria...



Già fare uscire sondaggi a seggi ancora aperti sarebbe vietato da noi come da loro, ma vabbé deve vincere a tutti i costi il remain... il IV Reich deve restare in piedi...


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Giugno 2016)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Già fare uscire sondaggi a seggi ancora aperti sarebbe vietato da noi come da loro, ma vabbé deve vincere a tutti i costi il remain... il IV Reich deve restare in piedi...



Guarda che sono stati chiusi alle 23. Ed l´exit pool è uscito quando tutto era chiuso. Tutta la giornata che ripetono che non avrebbero fatto nessun exit pool per non influenzare la gente. Cosi è stato. Pure Farage ha confermato.


----------



## Aragorn (23 Giugno 2016)

Era più probabile che stasera Berlusconi annunciasse di aver ceduto il Milan a Jack Ma in persona piuttosto che la vittoria del leave. Bello comunque sentire tutti i filo-europeisti affermare che in ogni caso questo referendum segnerà una svolta nel futuro dell'Unione, la quale cambierà finalmente rotta e in meglio. Io, al contrario, scommetto che continueremo imperterriti a prenderlo in quel posto, felicissimo di essere smentito.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (24 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Guarda che sono stati chiusi alle 23. Ed l´exit pool è uscito quando tutto era chiuso. Tutta la giornata che ripetono che non avrebbero fatto nessun exit pool per non influenzare la gente. Cosi è stato. Pure Farage ha confermato.



Veramente è dal pomeriggio che smaronano con i sondaggi che davano remain in vantaggio al 52%... altro che le 23...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (24 Giugno 2016)

Ha vinto il leave... ci speravo ma in fondo non lo credevo possibile... certo che gli inglesi hanno le palle quadrate...


----------



## sballotello (24 Giugno 2016)

Spero di vederlo presto in Italia questo referendum


----------



## JesusHeKnows (24 Giugno 2016)

Comunque dai vostri commenti sembra di vedere l Europa come il male di tutti i paesi, ma vi assicuro che non é così. Non pensate che se l Italia un giorno uscisse dall Europa risolverebbe i suoi problemi perché non é assolutamente così, anzi é un discorso molto qualunquista fermarsi solo a questo.
Inoltre, gli inglesi hanno dalla loro un sistema legislativo molto più "leggero" e malleabile del nostro, per fortuna, e, soprattutto, hanno la cultura di mostrare al mondo come far funzionare i cambiamenti radicali. Spero ci riescano e l uscita dal Brexit dimostra quanto la storia culturale e sociale di un popolo sia importante in questi momenti. Vedremo...


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (24 Giugno 2016)

Difficile fare previsioni, non saprei proprio cosa avrei votato se ne avessi avuto la possibilità.
è un bel salto nel buio per l'Uk ma anche per le centinaia di migliaia di nostri connazionali che vivono là.

Sicuramente è un bello schiaffone a Bruxelles e alla sua governance lobbystica.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Giugno 2016)

Godo solo per il FAIL di Bruxelles, per il resto non ho info necessarie per esprimere un opinione .


----------



## Sir Pilade (24 Giugno 2016)

Si intanto si sono giocati la Scozia (dove il partito al governo ha già fatto capire che un nuovo referendum per l'indipendenza sta arrivando) e forse pure l'Irlanda del Nord che hanno votato remain. Hanno distrutto il loro stesso stato e vedremo se almeno economicamente gli sarà convenuto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Giugno 2016)

Questo voto mi da speranza, il POPOLO VINCE SEMPRE

Potete infangarci, insultarci, chiamarci disadattati, xenofobi, o tutte le parole utili a mettere in cattiva luce qualcuno, truccare sondaggi, strumentalizzare tragedie, truccare elezioni, ma il punto è uno solo

IL POPOLO VINCE SEMPRE

E ora noi


----------



## prebozzio (24 Giugno 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Questo voto mi da speranza, il POPOLO VINCE SEMPRE
> 
> Potete infangarci, insultarci, chiamarci disadattati, xenofobi, o tutte le parole utili a mettere in cattiva luce qualcuno, truccare sondaggi, strumentalizzare tragedie, truccare elezioni, ma il punto è uno solo
> 
> ...


Perché secondo te, dietro il fronte del "leave" non c'erano interessi di politici?
Molto semplicemente, sono stati bravi a giocare sull'odio e sulla supponenza tipica degli inglesi.
Ho letto che circa l'80% degli under 24 avrebbe votato per rimanere, mentre i voti per il "leave" vengono soprattutto dagli over 50. Non so quanto questi dati siano affidabili, mi informerò meglio. Ma sinceramente non la vedo una grande mossa degli inglesi, e su certe cose così importanti non sono così sicuro che il popolo debba decidere.

Per non parlare dei popoli scozzesi e dell'Irlanda del Nord, che l'hanno presa in quel posto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Giugno 2016)

Schiaffone alla Merkel e alle lobby, godo. God save the queen.


----------



## Milo (24 Giugno 2016)

Sono un ignorante in materia, perché mai sono voluti uscire e quindi "isolarsi" con l'Europa? Non è un azzardo bello e grosso??


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Godo solo per il FAIL di Bruxelles, per il resto non ho info necessarie per esprimere un opinione .



Guarda che Grillo ha detto che non bisognava uscire...


----------



## neversayconte (24 Giugno 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Sono un ignorante in materia, perché mai sono voluti uscire e quindi "isolarsi" con l'Europa? Non è un azzardo bello e grosso??



La sterlina comincia a svalutarsi rispetto al dollaro e all'euro. Questo impoverisce le tasche degli inglesi; per loro si tornerà a una situazione di equilibrio nel medio termine (io aspetterei un annetto a partire da oggi) e lì si vedranno le conseguenze. 
Come sappiamo, ci sono economisti che sono a favore ed economisti che sono contrari all'uscita dall'Euro, e sono tutti autorevoli. In questo caso sì, è un azzardo ma qualcuno prima o poi avrebbe dovuto iniziare.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Giugno 2016)

La situazione mi appare molto semplice,

L'UE non può che essere il futuro migliore per il nostro continente,

detto questo, l'idea originale si è sviluppata nel dopo guerra, parliamo di circa 70 anni fà,
ora ok che il processo d'integrazione non poteva essere fulmineo, ma di questo passo non si compirebbe mai.

Al momento l'UE non esiste, è ostaggio di neoliberisti e banche, senza un solo rimasuglio dell'idealismo per cui era nata,
agli apparati governativi dei singoli stati (come l'Italia) la situazione sta benissimo, le grandi decisioni economiche (quelle alla fine fondamentali) vengono prese dall'alto senza democrazia diretta e loro sono liberi di fare i loro intrallazzi nella routine governativa.

Prova fondamentale della deriva dell'UE è la Germania, dal dopo guerra fino alla fine del secolo aveva sviluppato una filosofia "verde" e pacifista, che me la rendeva estremamente simpatica, ora sta rapidamente e pericolosamente tornando il 4° reich.

LA Francia, che alla fine del millennio scorso era il paese guida per lo sviluppo del welfare e dei diritti umani, sta rapidamente regredendo.

Questa Europa và immediatamente cancellata, speriamo che possa venire sostituita da una vera UE.

In generale l'uscita degli UK credo che possa essere un bene per accellerare una vera integrazione europea, bisogna vedere se in generale si riesce a neutralizzare la lobby neoliberale che ormai governa indisturbata da Bruxelles.


----------



## neversayconte (24 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Guarda che Grillo ha detto che non bisognava uscire...



Sì anche io spesso sposo molte cose che vengono dette nel blog, ma ragazzi non è che bisogna prendere tutto per oro colato. 
Le cose devono essere filtrate dalla propria esperienza e pensieri personali, e poi condivise o meno.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Giugno 2016)




----------



## prebozzio (24 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


>


E non solo: il 71% dei laureati pare abbia votato contro la Brexit.


----------



## Milo (24 Giugno 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> La sterlina comincia a svalutarsi rispetto al dollaro e all'euro. Questo impoverisce le tasche degli inglesi; per loro si tornerà a una situazione di equilibrio nel medio termine (io aspetterei un annetto a partire da oggi) e lì si vedranno le conseguenze.
> Come sappiamo, ci sono economisti che sono a favore ed economisti che sono contrari all'uscita dall'Euro, e sono tutti autorevoli. In questo caso sì, è un azzardo ma qualcuno prima o poi avrebbe dovuto iniziare.



Io però in questo momento vedo una sterlina che sta crollando e le borse di tutto il mondo in crollo totale.

Non si sta andando in contro a grossi problemi??


----------



## neversayconte (24 Giugno 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Io però in questo momento vedo una sterlina che sta crollando e le borse di tutto il mondo in crollo totale.
> 
> Non si sta andando in contro a grossi problemi??



Certamente, ci stanno ripercussioni anche per le nostre tasche. 
Vedi il Regno Unito non è il Botwana, è la 5 o 6 economia del mondo. 
In questo momento sembra che abbiano fatto harakiri con le proprie mani, ma quando si tornerà in una situazione di equilibrio stabile si potrà capire se ne sarà valsa la pena (di tutti sti miliardi bruciati)


----------



## neversayconte (24 Giugno 2016)

Io abolirei anche il detto "il popolo ha sempre ragione" eccetera, il popolo spesso vota in base a suggestioni del momento senza pensare troppo alle conseguenze. qua si sono presi un rischio mica da ridere. Vediamo, non è detto che vada male nel medio-lungo termine.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La situazione mi appare molto semplice,
> 
> L'UE non può che essere il futuro migliore per il nostro continente,
> 
> ...


Sottoscrivo tutto. Io sono contentissimo dell'uscita del Regno Unito. La mia speranza è che nei prossimi anni ci possa essere una reazione a catena, nella quale possa rientrare anche il nostro paese.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Giugno 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Io però in questo momento vedo una sterlina che sta crollando e le borse di tutto il mondo in crollo totale.
> 
> Non si sta andando in contro a grossi problemi??


Nel breve sarebbe stato inevitabile un crollo, ma sul lungo vedrai come rimonteranno e si rimetteranno in pari, con la piccola differenza di poter decidere loro le politiche economiche.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La situazione mi appare molto semplice,
> 
> L'UE non può che essere il futuro migliore per il nostro continente,
> 
> ...



Comunque l'UE era nata (70 anni fa) come un organo di intregazione economica e basta, col compito solo di rendere più armonico il quadro degli scambi dei Paesi. SOlo negli ultimi 20 anni ha annesso altre questione extrapolitiche.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Comunque l'UE era nata (70 anni fa) come un organo di intregazione economica e basta, col compito solo di rendere più armonico il quadro degli scambi dei Paesi. SOlo negli ultimi 20 anni ha annesso altre questione extrapolitiche.



Sbagli, lo spirito di fondo è sempre stato la creazione di una confederazione di stati, stile USA,
si è giustamente pensato di precederla da un integrazione economica, ma al contrario di quello che affermi nel tempo si è proprio perso quello spirito di integrazione, è divenuta una mera faccenda economica, oltretutto le tensioni di leadership tra Germania, Francia e GB non tendono affatto a calare.

Se ai tempi avrebbero chiesto ai padri fondatori dell'UE se nel 2016 sarebbero già esistiti gli stati uniti d'Europa, tutti avrebbero risposto convintamente di si.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sbagli, lo spirito di fondo è sempre stato la creazione di una confederazione di stati, stile USA,
> si è giustamente pensato di precederla da un integrazione economica, ma al contrario di quello che affermi nel tempo si è proprio perso quello spirito di integrazione, è divenuta una mera faccenda economica, oltretutto le tensioni di leadership tra Germania, Francia e GB non tendono affatto a calare.
> 
> Se ai tempi avrebbero chiesto ai padri fondatori dell'UE se nel 2016 sarebbero già esistiti gli stati uniti d'Europa, tutti avrebbero risposto convintamente di si.



Guarda, non è proprio così. Il problema essenziale dell'UE è che ad oggi non è né una semplice forma di cooperazione tra Stati, né una forma di superstato federale. Anzi, il problema è che appunto non si sa quale dei due risultati raggiungere.
Ogni passo che è stato fatto è stato un discorso a se e non orientato verso uno o l'altro obiettivo


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Guarda, non è proprio così. Il problema essenziale dell'UE è che ad oggi non è né una semplice forma di cooperazione tra Stati, né una forma di superstato federale. Anzi, il problema è che appunto non si sa quale dei due risultati raggiungere.
> Ogni passo che è stato fatto è stato un discorso a se e non orientato verso uno o l'altro obiettivo



Anch'io la penso così, questo è un ibrido che risulta solo dannoso e confusionario. Tra l'altro è inutile al momento parlare di Stati Uniti quando c'è questa differenza di forza in termini geopolitici.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Guarda, non è proprio così. Il problema essenziale dell'UE è che ad oggi non è né una semplice forma di cooperazione tra Stati, né una forma di superstato federale. Anzi, il problema è che appunto non si sa quale dei due risultati raggiungere.
> Ogni passo che è stato fatto è stato un discorso a se e non orientato verso uno o l'altro obiettivo



Potremmo andare avanti per tutto il giorno 

il dato di fatto è indiscutibilmente quello che affermi, non vi è una direzione e non vi è nessuna convinzione nell'aumentare l'integrazione,
se no perlomeno una politica estera comune e un esercito "europeo" sarebbero già stati realizzati, oggi vediamo i vari paesi spesso contrapposti sopratutto nelle politiche verso l'Islam, ma anche verso Russia e CIna ogni paese porta avanti negoziati a seconda della propria convenienza.

Ma dire che lo spirito di fondo ultimo non fosse la creazione di una vera confederazione di stati e falso


----------



## beleno (24 Giugno 2016)

Per noi Brexit avra' ricadute negative immagino, con spread alle stelle e banche, gia' sofferenti, sotto una pressione ancora maggiore. Per UK non e' detto che le cose andranno meglio (io non lo credo), vedremo come andranno i negoziati con l'UE.


----------



## sballotello (24 Giugno 2016)

L' Unione Europea attualmente è una sorta di Quarto Reich legalizzato. Per cui uscirne ritengo sia la scelta più giusta.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Potremmo andare avanti per tutto il giorno
> 
> il dato di fatto è indiscutibilmente quello che affermi, non vi è una direzione e non vi è nessuna convinzione nell'aumentare l'integrazione,
> se no perlomeno una politica estera comune e un esercito "europeo" sarebbero già stati realizzati, oggi vediamo i vari paesi spesso contrapposti sopratutto nelle politiche verso l'Islam, ma anche verso Russia e CIna ogni paese porta avanti negoziati a seconda della propria convenienza.
> ...



Inizialmente dici? No dai.
Inizialmente era semplicemente una forma di cooperazione economica per rimuoveri gli ostacoli dei mercati interni.
Le politiche comuni tra alcuni stati venivano decise dalle riunioni dei vari capi di stato, che avvenivano al di fuori del contesto comunitario. 
Originariamente questa spinta verso lo stato federale non c'era.

Ad oggi c'è sicuramente chi spinge verso questo obiettivo, ma come c'è anche chi spinge verso il lato opposto per non perdere sovranità.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Potremmo andare avanti per tutto il giorno
> 
> il dato di fatto è indiscutibilmente quello che affermi, non vi è una direzione e non vi è nessuna convinzione nell'aumentare l'integrazione,
> se no perlomeno una politica estera comune e un esercito "europeo" sarebbero già stati realizzati, oggi vediamo i vari paesi spesso contrapposti sopratutto nelle politiche verso l'Islam, ma anche verso Russia e CIna ogni paese porta avanti negoziati a seconda della propria convenienza.
> ...





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Inizialmente dici? No dai.
> Inizialmente era semplicemente una forma di cooperazione economica per rimuoveri gli ostacoli dei mercati interni.
> Le politiche comuni tra alcuni stati venivano decise dalle riunioni dei vari capi di stato, che avvenivano al di fuori del contesto comunitario.
> Originariamente questa spinta verso lo stato federale non c'era.
> ...



In realtà sono andato a vedere wiki (non il massimo dell'attendibilità comunque) ed è più o meno come dice evorutto, la cee era solo un primo passo già programmato per un'unione politica. Però da qui a dire che volevano mettere italiani, francesi, tedeschi e inglesi in un unico Stato federale ce ne passa.


----------



## de sica (24 Giugno 2016)

Mi pare tutta una follia questa.. Allora mi auguro che IRN e Scozia possano staccarsi dal Regno Unito, e loro possano trovarsi in maggiori difficoltà.


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2016)

Onore agli inglesi!


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> In realtà sono andato a vedere wiki (non il massimo dell'attendibilità comunque) ed è più o meno come dice evorutto, la cee era solo un primo passo già programmato per un'unione politica. Però da qui a dire che volevano mettere italiani, francesi, tedeschi e inglesi in un unico Stato federale ce ne passa.



Ma è normale che se vuoi cooperare economicamente devi avere delle politiche in comune. Infatti erano politiche commerciali, dell'agricoltura, della circolazione dei lavoratori. Erano in chiave economica.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Inizialmente dici? No dai.
> Inizialmente era semplicemente una forma di cooperazione economica per rimuoveri gli ostacoli dei mercati interni.
> Le politiche comuni tra alcuni stati venivano decise dalle riunioni dei vari capi di stato, che avvenivano al di fuori del contesto comunitario.
> Originariamente questa spinta verso lo stato federale non c'era.
> ...



é corretto che ognuno resti della sua opinione 

del resto nel mondo d'oggi è normale pensare che subito dopo la tragedia della grande guerra la prima priorità fosse il fattore commerciale e non garantire un'ampia integrazione che scongiurasse altre tragedie simili in futuro


----------



## Coripra (24 Giugno 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> L' Unione Europea attualmente è una sorta di Quarto Reich legalizzato. Per cui uscirne ritengo sia la scelta più giusta.



Ma nella brexit sono solo io che vedo un desiderio di destra ultranazionalistica?
Tutti ad analizzare le ripercussioni economiche (drammatiche: e non mi si venga a dire che FORSE in futuro sarà un bene. Compriamoci un gratta e vinci tutti i giorni allora, invece di andare a lavorare), ma qualcuno che guardi l'aspetto politico?
E poi, è stato un voto ultraconservatore: guardate le fasce d'età che hanno votato per la Brexit: gli over 50 e soprattutto gli over 65.
Come dire: i poteri forti (e vecchi) vincono sempre. E ve lo dice un ultrasessantenne.
Concludo dicendo che io non sono assolutamente favorevole alle politiche effettuate dalla UE in questi ultimi anni e condivido moltissime delle critiche che sono state avanzate.
Ma da qui a festeggiare per quanto è accaduto in GB ce ne corre.
Chiedo scusa a tutti se il mio intervento ha toccato temi già analizzati, ma sinceramente mi sento troppo giù per leggere i commenti entusiastici dei favorevoli alla Brexit.
Oggi per me personalmente è l'esatto opposto di ciò che ho provato alla caduta del muro di Berlino.
Con amicizia e nello spirito europeista, vi saluto


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Giugno 2016)

già si legge di gente che va dietro alle borse e "deride gli inglesi"..
Vogliamo davvero valutare le ricadute di questa scelta sull'andamento delle borse a poche ore dal voto (borse che oltretutto avevano scommesso su remain)?
Siamo seri, le conseguenze macroeconomiche si vedranno nel medio periodo, e agli inglesi le cose non andranno male statene certi..
Poi ci vorranno quasi due anni per completare tutte le procedure di uscita..

Prendiamo anche nota del coniglio Cameron che si è già dimesso, un vero pagliaccio..


----------



## beleno (24 Giugno 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Ma nella brexit sono solo io che vedo un desiderio di destra ultranazionalistica?
> Tutti ad analizzare le ripercussioni economiche (drammatiche: e non mi si venga a dire che FORSE in futuro sarà un bene. Compriamoci un gratta e vinci tutti i giorni allora, invece di andare a lavorare), ma qualcuno che guardi l'aspetto politico?
> E poi, è stato un voto ultraconservatore: guardate le fasce d'età che hanno votato per la Brexit: gli over 50 e soprattutto gli over 65.
> Come dire: i poteri forti (e vecchi) vincono sempre. E ve lo dice un ultrasessantenne.
> ...



Mi trovo d'accordo con molte delle cose che hai scritto


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Giugno 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Ma nella brexit sono solo io che vedo un desiderio di destra ultranazionalistica?
> Tutti ad analizzare le ripercussioni economiche (drammatiche: e non mi si venga a dire che FORSE in futuro sarà un bene. Compriamoci un gratta e vinci tutti i giorni allora, invece di andare a lavorare), ma qualcuno che guardi l'aspetto politico?
> E poi, è stato un voto ultraconservatore: guardate le fasce d'età che hanno votato per la Brexit: gli over 50 e soprattutto gli over 65.
> Come dire: i poteri forti (e vecchi) vincono sempre. E ve lo dice un ultrasessantenne.
> ...



Ma vai a vedere chi ha votato a livello di classi sociali: mega ricchi e speculatori hanno votato in massa per remain, la classe media e i poveracci hanno votato per uscire da quell'obitorio che è oggi l'UE..
I giovani se hanno votato remain è solo perché ancora non hanno messo davvero il piede nel mondo del lavoro e vivono ancora nel mondo delle favole idealiste (l'UE unita, erasmus, viaggiare, peace&love..)

Se mega ricchi e speculatori votano una cosa vuol dire che quella cosa fa comodo a loro e sfrutta la massa dei lavoratori

Infatti chi credi le paghi le conseguenze delle politiche di austerità dell'UE imposte da Berlino? John Elkan o tu ed io?

E soprattutto perché le regole vitali del mio paese le deve stabilire qualcun'altro al di fuori e non eletto?

Credi che a Bruxelles qualcuno pensi anche solo per 2 secondi all'anno ai lavoratori e ai pensionati?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> In realtà sono andato a vedere wiki (non il massimo dell'attendibilità comunque) ed è più o meno come dice evorutto, la cee era solo un primo passo già programmato per un'unione politica. Però da qui a dire che volevano mettere italiani, francesi, tedeschi e inglesi in un unico Stato federale ce ne passa.



Ragazzi questa è storia...

Del resto avete una visione distorta dell'Europa, voi dovete pensare all'Europa come all'Italia prima dell'Unificazione, 
l'Europa è da sempre già "unita" dal punto di vista della cultura e dell'influenza reciproca.
Da sempre ogni singolo avvenimento politico o sociale svoltosi in uno stato ha influenzato tutti gli altri stati e gli scambi commerciali sono sempre stati vitali, ma non solo (pensiamo alle crociate).

Lo scontro è sempre stato unicamente di LeaderShip, di campanile e prevalenza politica, ma l'Europa è da sempre un tutt'uno.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ragazzi questa è storia...
> 
> Del resto avete una visione distorta dell'Europa, voi dovete pensare all'Europa come all'Italia prima dell'Unificazione,
> l'Europa è da sempre già "unita" dal punto di vista della cultura e dell'influenza reciproca.
> ...



Mh no, cioè per me gli USA sono un tutt'uno, l'Europa no, non mi puoi dire che è un popolo omogeneo.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Giugno 2016)

Rispetto la decisione del popolo. 

Ma arrivederci. Io continuo per la mia via. 
Onestamente l'UK non è mai stata parte dell'Europa.


----------

